# Prehistoric Child Unearthed with Hedgehog Toy



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

As some of you may know from my other threads, I'm currently hard at work on a presentation about hedgehogs in my professional speech class. While doing research, I came upon a very interesting article, and thought I'd share for those who might share my interest.

Here's the link: http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/...iscovered-buried-toy-hedgehog-Stonehenge.html

For those who don't have time to read the whole article, the tomb of a three year old child was unearthed near Stonehenge, and buried with him or her was a little hedgehog figurine made of petrified chalk. The toy, as researchers decided it must be, is supposed to have been left by a parent to keep the child company in its grave. The fact that there is so little representational art from the time period (about 3,000 years ago at the end of the Copper Age) means the find is of great interest to art historians, though archeologists say it reveals little enough about the time in which it was buried. Modern hedgehog conservationists point to the toy as evidence that the complicated relationship between hedgehog and human is an incredibly ancient one.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I just did a speech for my speech class about the relationships between hedgehogs and humans!


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, small world!  Mine is about legalizing ownership in Denver.


----------

